# Favorite round for H&K P2000?



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi all, I just purchased a brand new H&K P2000 in .40. It is my first handgun and I was wondering if there was a favorite round that people use for their P2000? The place I bought it from just threw in some generic (by the looks of it) rounds and for my first trip to the range I'd like to experiment with some different rounds. Any and all help/advice is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats!

I just recieved my first .40 caliber today, a Glock 27. I saw some pretty sweet .40 cal Horandy ammo (which I love Horandy for my 9mms), I bought regular remington green box shells instead for bulk. Youve got a HK most if not all .40 ammo is going to run great through them...


----------



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

Good to know. Thanks for the info. I'm going to the range someday this week. Can't wait!


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

bengewarmer said:


> Good to know. Thanks for the info. I'm going to the range someday this week. Can't wait!


Haha you and me both buddy


----------



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

Also, is there any harm in dry firing the P2000? Should I invest in those snap caps?


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

bengewarmer said:


> Also, is there any harm in dry firing the P2000? Should I invest in those snap caps?


Yes, I bought some with my G27 today, dry firing can improve your accuracy

Snap Caps are kinda expensive but definitely worth it


----------



## legallyarmed (Oct 25, 2011)

9 because we care


----------



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

So I finally got to the range. I went through a box of 50 PMC eRange 165gr ammo. It seemed alright, being the only rounds I've ever fired (there was one bad round I think, or perhaps it was the magazine/gun, I'm not really sure). Any suggestions for really cheap range ammo? I'm hoping $15-20 for a box of 50. Also, firing my P2000 for the first time was AWESOME.


----------

